# Bolens 1402



## bc650 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Bolens 1402. The whole tractor is in pretty nice shape. It has some carb trouble. I was just wondering if this tractor is worth putting time and money in? I don't know much about these tractors.


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, It would defininitely be worth it. Those, like all other Bolens, are great tractors. What exactly is wrong with the carb?

Jason


----------

